# Cleaning up after your dog in the White Mountains camp site.



## uphillklimber (Aug 8, 2004)

x


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 9, 2004)

First...I would have the kids play somewhere else and not around/near outhouses...could get messy. :wink: 

Second, I have no reservations whatsoever telling the owner that THEIR dog left something in OUR campground (OUR...being everyone) and that rules...I am assuming there are rules for this...state...such and such. I would of course be very polite.

If they disagreed...well that is what campground staff are for.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree.  Tell the owner.  It is really too bad to see people simply not take care of their animals.


----------



## twigeater (Aug 10, 2004)

I am a tattle tale!   

LOL...I'm not real familiar with campground hosts, but since we gave them our campground fee, I figured it must be up to them to speak to the guy.
After all, I'm there to relax.


----------



## severine (Aug 30, 2004)

I know I'm late in putting in my 2 cents on this, but I have a dog so I'm used to scooping the poop, as embarassing as it is.  You don't leave that stuff around where somebody could step in it or kids could play in it.  I admit that if my dog runs off the trail somewhere, I don't follow her to scoop mainly because most people wouldn't be going there anyway, if anyone at all.  But if it's on or near the trail, I bag it.  It's just not right to leave it there!  And I would have said something to that rude man you encountered at the campground, too (although I probably would have done that loud indirect talking that you did...I'm not big on confrontation, even when I am upset about something).


----------

